# more info on PUSH START that i did on my 13 CC



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

as i posted video of my CC with push start
now i can share some of my experience 

first i found site below to get smart start kit

http://www.innovativeignitionsystems.com/#!push-button-start-systems/c1cwv

they offer few different models for different types of cars
i chose to go with PKE-100-CB as it uses CANBUS thus less wires
but it was not perfect and i tried to fix it right but i couldn't

there is other options like PKE-100-U or LT-E8B
both kits are based on wires so you might need extra module to communicate with CANBUS

http://www.xpresskit.com/product.aspx?productid=461

DB-ALL needs to be programmed for specific car to communicate with it
USB connector costs around $25

ok so...
wires we need from the car

12V input
Ground input

3-4 wires from C-plug of BCM (Gold)


pin 15 - CAN high
pin 16 - CAN low
pin 17 - Brake pedal (+)
pin 7 - hazard (optional - i did not used this) 

3 wires from ignition box 


pin 5 - ignition (when you insert fob 2nd click)
pin 6 - start (when you insert fob then press to start)
pin 16 - acc (when you insert fob 1st click)

so i played around with PKE-100-CB
first the problem was CANBUS
working CANBUS features are
door open status
car running status
unlocking 

not working features so need to be wired
horn or siren output
signal flashing
door lock
trunk open

these can be done with DB-ALL except siren
otherwise for door locking and trunk open you would need to run wires to driver's door panel

second problem i had was steering column lock indicator
when we start the car with fob, system gets acc (1st click) first then ignition (2nd click)
but the kit sends out acc and ignition at same time
this triggers the indicator
i tried so many things to get this resolved but no luck 
until i found this item
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251274026057

so i made like .1 sec delay between 1st and 2nd so now no light on...

sorry that i couldn't be more detail on DIY and for no images
this took me long time over all and most of my install was done at night just little by little

if someone wants to do this i will give more detail to help


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

damn boy, great job! MASTER! 

love that Audi like key!


----------



## dellvecc (Feb 25, 2013)

Very cool.


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

*WOWZA*

Love that- I wish I was brave enough to do that DIY on mine-
Love that Audi style key- How did you do that??


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow very impressive.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

This just takes the CC to the next level! I want it.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

So this is basically an advanced aftermarket system with an "xpress kit" module to override the factory security. I thought it was a factory system upgrade


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

coachpalmer said:


> Love that- I wish I was brave enough to do that DIY on mine-
> Love that Audi style key- How did you do that??


Did you read his post ? It comes with the security system he bought.


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

akipal said:


> as i posted video of my CC with push start
> now i can share some of my experience
> 
> first i found site below to get smart start kit
> ...


For the Switch and Wiring Harness, Did you select "Passat" or "New Passat" for the PKE-100-CB.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

jigubhai2001 said:


> For the Switch and Wiring Harness, Did you select "Passat" or "New Passat" for the PKE-100-CB.


they sent me wire harness for NEW passat which is wrong
try one for PASSAT
i just tapped three wires to the ignition harness
my guess is you would also need to tap three wires

for the switch, you don't use their switch 
you would need to get oem switch

if you want to talk to them about your car
tell them your car as 2010 passat high line and see what they offer you

i made a mistake to tell them my car is identical to 2012 passat
but i didn't know 2012 is new passat


----------



## Macco568 (Jan 7, 2013)

Not interested in the keyless system, but your car looks sweet!


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the write up... I was looking through and found same unit as well. but was waiting someone to install.... :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

Well done.


----------



## JERFER4293 (Nov 28, 2012)

*More info on your installation*

Would you have the wiring schematic for the VW factory push button start switch that you used?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

JERFER4293 said:


> Would you have the wiring schematic for the VW factory push button start switch that you used?


You can always buy the switch and use a multimeter to figure out which pins to go to. It should just be a momentary switch. I might attempt this once I get the rest of my SmartStart figured out.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/VW-O...-holder-ESP-Engine-start-stop/1277265869.html

Also, OP, were you able to get autohold working on your 13 by adding the button + doing some VCDS work?


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

Do you have anymore info or help for this? I'm working on this for a 2012 cc and any help or pointers would be appreciated


----------



## Vagguy (Aug 12, 2006)

Me too, but for a 2013 Sport Plus. Down to one key and would rather convert than have to buy another one.



> first i found site below to get smart start kit
> 
> http://www.innovativeignitionsystems...-systems/c1cwv
> 
> ...


What wasn't perfect? All I want is factory functionality. This replaces the factory remotes I guess?


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

That...was...awesome!!!:thumbup:


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Vagguy said:


> Me too, but for a 2013 Sport Plus. Down to one key and would rather convert than have to buy another one.
> 
> What wasn't perfect? All I want is factory functionality. This replaces the factory remotes I guess?



yes you will use new remotes
one thing i couldn't figure it right was steering light on dash

technically, if you push in key fob, you turn on ignition on and then starts the engine
no matter how fast you push in the key, you would turn on ignition then starting the engine

problem with this push start kit is it just sends ignition and start signal at same time (from relay)
this triggers steering light on
but it still works with no problem

just annoying flashing light on dash

after i purchase the kit from the manufacture, they keep sending me news emails that the unit has been updated with new vehicles added
so i don't know if now they solve this problem by giving little time gab between each stage

when i sell my car i took everything out back to stock


----------



## moahman (Jan 1, 2015)

Im extreamly interested in doing this to my 2011 CC RLine and was wondering if anyone had more info on the wiring or if the product comes with the wiring diagram. I currently have a dball2 connected for remote start accompanied by a vsm350 for smart start. Will i be able to do this with this also hooked up?


----------



## Vagguy (Aug 12, 2006)

Sorry another question. How does it get by the factory immobilizer? I want to do this instead of buying another $350 key fob. I only have one currently.


----------



## moahman (Jan 1, 2015)

Vagguy said:


> Sorry another question. How does it get by the factory immobilizer? I want to do this instead of buying another $350 key fob. I only have one currently.


I have a smart start system in my CC and it uses the dball2 unit to bypass the immobilizer so I imagine that he used the same thing but i would really like to know the full details on how to do this.


----------

